

Gather Is a Video App That Wants to Replace Your Boring Text Replies - azinman2
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/20/whenpoopemojiswontdo/

======
azeirah
This is a comment that wants to replace empty space on your screen with
itself.

~~~
azinman2
Ummm.. ok.... a comment with inner drive? :)

